# [gelöst] Gentoo und WLAN - bisher erfolglos

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

auf meinem Acer Aspire 5 Notebook habe ich u.a gentoo-stable installiert.

Dabei bin ich vor ein paar Tagen auf Profil 17.1 umgestiegen.

Vorausschicken möchte ich noch, daß mit gentoo verbundene Distributionen

wie Sabayon, Calculate und Redcore kein Problem mit dem WLAN haben.

Doch mit gentoo habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, WLAN einzurichten.

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß Qualcomm Atheros (so nennt sich die WLAN-Einrichtung)

von Gentoo nicht erkannt wird.

Auch das angeschlossene LAN-Kabel hilft nicht weiter.

Die einzige Lösung, die ich gefunden habe: mein smartphone mit USB-Tethering.

Ich würde so gerne einmal einen Erfolg mit WLAN haben, weiß aber nicht,

wie ich es schaffen soll.

Aus den genannten Gentoo-Distributionen habe ich noch nicht herausfinden können,

wie die das konfiguriert haben, daß nach Landung auf dem Desktop in der Taskleiste

ein System erst kleine Kreise zieht, sobald die Verbindung steht, ist es ein Symbol

für WLAN, wie ich es vom Smartphone her kenne.

So würde ich es auch gerne bei gentoo erleben, doch wie und was muß ich tun,

um das erfolgreich hinzubekommen?

Was habe ich schon alles an WIKIs gelesen, aber keine der dort beschriebenen Methoden

waren erfolgreich.

Hat jemand hier schon jemand mit gentoo - Notebook - WLAN Erfolg gehabt und wenn ja,

wie muß man da vorgehen?

Danke im voraus für Unterstützung.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Fri Jun 14, 2019 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Die fertig-Distris werden den NetworkManager installiert haben und nutzen.

dieser dürfte noch diverse Zusatzpakete wie rfkill, wpa-supplicant. zusätzlich könntest du, je nach WLAN-Adapter, die linux-firmware benötigen.

----------

## mike155

Tja, WLAN ist nicht ganz einfach...

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci
```

 Dann können wir sehen, welche PCI Devices Du hast.

Du sagst, dass WLAN und Ethernet unter einer anderen Linux-Distribution funktionieren? Starte bitte diese Distribution.

Schau Dir die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -k
```

 an. Sie zeigt Dir für alle PC Devices den installierten Treiber. Welche Treiber sind für die Netzwerkchips installiert? Kopiere diese Ausgabe in eine Datei und hebe sie auf.

Die Ausgabe von 

```
dmesg
```

 zeigt Dir weitere Informationen zur Initialisierung, evtl auch, dass Firmware geladen wird. Schreibe auch die Ausgabe von "dmesg" in eine Datei und hebe sie auf.

Schau Dir auch die Ausgabe von 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 an. Sie zeigt die Netzwerk-Interfaces. Schreibe auch diese in eine Datei und hebe sie auf.

Starte dann wieder unter Gentoo

Schau Dir jetzt die Ausgabe von "lspci -k" unter Gentoo an. Sieht sie genauso aus, wie unter der "anderen" Distribution? Werden Treiber für die Netzwerk-Chips angezeigt? Evtl. Musst Du noch Module bauen oder diese mit modprobe laden.

Schau Dir auch die Ausgabe von "dmesg" an. Werden hier Fehler bzgl. fehlender Firmware angezeigt?

Schau Dir die Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" an. Stimmt Sie mit der Ausgabe von der anderen Distribution überein? Bitte poste diese Ausgabe.

Wenn Du die Netzwerk-Interfaces angezeigt bekommst, hast Du die Hälfte des Weges geschafft. Lass uns erst einmal schauen, dass bis hierher alles stimmt. Danach können wir schauen, wie man wirklich eine Verbindung aufbaut.

----------

## ManfredB

Hier die erste Übersicht:

Calculate Linux

```

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] HD Graphics 620

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

        Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

        Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

        Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

        Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

        Kernel modules: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader

        Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

        Kernel modules: rtsx_pci

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

        Kernel modules: ath10k_pci, wl

```

Gentoo

```

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] HD Graphics 620

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller/eSPI Controller - 9D4E

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

```

Andere folgen noch

----------

## ManfredB

Calculate Linux

```

ifconfig -a

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.242  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::9111:fd42:5db7:632f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8071:319c:4600:1f07:e6f3:6601:5981  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 98:28:a6:31:54:e7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 848  bytes 479166 (467.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 947  bytes 120037 (117.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 64  bytes 4416 (4.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 64  bytes 4416 (4.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.143  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 2a02:8071:319c:4600:93d4:f880:b126:f8b4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::eeff:c25f:98a8:b6eb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:f4:8d:9a:69:7f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1516  bytes 457352 (446.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 46  bytes 6536 (6.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Gentoo

```

ifconfig -a

bond0: flags=5123<UP,BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9a:c4:00:82:93:59  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp1s0f1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.242  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 2a02:8071:319c:4600:b08d:e93d:4d18:dde0  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::9a28:a6ff:fe31:54e7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8071:319c:4600:4539:1bd6:4669:4072  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 98:28:a6:31:54:e7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1359  bytes 786610 (768.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1387  bytes 229626 (224.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 16  bytes 960 (960.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 960 (960.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

dmesg ist zu umfangreich, wird hier nicht angenommen

----------

## firefly

du musst den treiber ath10k_pci im kernel aktivieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly,

genau das habe ich eben in einem Gentoo-WIKI gelesen:

Qualcomm Atheros

Dort wird genau das beschrieben, vor allem, was genau im Kernel als Modul eingebunden werden muss.

Es ist im Grunde kein Wunder, daß bei ifconfig nur das Kabel-Internet angezeigt wird,

aber nicht WLAN.

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, sobald der Kernel fertig ist und ich das System neu gestaret habe,

ob zumindest die WLAN-Anzeige kommt.

In dem WIKI wird noch etwas über die linux-firmware geschrieben, was ich noch genauer studieren muss.

Vielleicht ist ja nun endlich der Weg gefunden, um das Problem zu lösen.

Ich danke allen, die sich bisher überhaupt auf diesen Thread eingelassen haben,

ganz herzlich für die Tipps.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Erster Punkt;

wlan0 wird erkannt.

Leider ändert sich - egal wie ich vorgehe - an DOWN nichts:

```

wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:f4:8d:9a:69:7f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

Wie ich das nun ändern kann - das wüßte ich gerne, denn alle Methoden,

die das WIKI angibt, ändern am Zustand nichts: keine Verbindung

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe mich bei den fertigen Distributionen, die auf gentoo basieren,

einmal etwas intensiver umgeschaut.

Ein Punkt ist mir aufgefallen:

In den Systemsettings ist zB bei Sabayon

unter der Überschrift "Netzwerk"

3 Sparten (bei gentoo nur 2):

Einstellungen

Verbindungen

Bluetooth

Und diese Rubrik Verbindungen sitzt sozusagen in der Taskleiste und zeigt die vorhandenen

WLAN-Verbindungen an, die bei mir notwendige brauche ich nur mit dem Passwort auszustatten,

dann verbindet sich das Notebook mit WLAN.

Und genau das fehlt in den Systemsettings bei gentoo.

Wenn ich nur herausfinden könnte, welches Element fehlt.

Da ich ja nicht alle meta-Pakete installiert habe, um qtwebengine rauszuhalten,

fehlen möglicherweise Pakete, die die Systemsettings vervollständigen könnten.

Aber welche das sind, ist mir einfach nicht klar.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Immer schön langsam. Bevor Du Dich um die GUI-Tools kümmerst, sollten erst einmal die Interfaces stimmen.

Dein Ethernet-Interface heißt unter Calculate Linux "eth1", bei Gentoo "enp1s0f1". Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Wenn es Dich stört, kannst Du Deinen Kernel mit dem Kernel-Parameter "net.ifnames=0" starten - dann heißt das Interface auch unter Linux "eth1".

Verwendest Du IPv6? Wenn nicht, dann schalte es erst einmal aus! Kernel-Parameter "ipv6.disable=1".

Wieso hast Du unter Gentoo das Bond Device "bond0" aktiviert? Es stört zwar nicht, aber ist es Absicht? Hast Du Deinen eigenen Kernel gebaut? Oder verwendest Du den Default Gentoo Kernel?

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass "ifconfig -a" mittlerweile auch unter Gentoo das Device "wlan0" anzeigt (solange Du nicht "net.ifnames=0" verwendest, heißt es doch bestimmt anders? Wie?) ? Aber "wlan0" wird als "down" angezeigt? 

Wird denn die Firmware geladen? Bitte poste die Ausgabe von 

```
dmesg | grep "ath10"
```

von Calculate Linux und von Gentoo Linux.

Bevor Du anfängst, GUI Tools zu verwenden und Verbindungen aufzubauen, solltest Du erst einmal prüfen, ob die Hardware funktioniert. Dazu führe ich einen Scan des Funkraums durch:

```
ip link set dev wlan0 up

iw dev wlan0 scan
```

Das sollte Dir Deinen Router und evtl. weitere Funknetze anzeigen. Schau mal unter Calculate und Gentoo Linux, was angezeigt wird.

----------

## ManfredB

Was den Kernel angeht, nutze ich schon immer genkernel, nur ein einziges Mal habe ich das ohne genkernel gemacht.

Und was bond0 angeht, habe ich keine Ahnung, woher das kommt und was das ist - gewundert habe ich mich allerdings schon.

```

grep "ath10"

[   15.252917] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: pci irq msi oper_irq_mode 2 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

[   15.925358] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: qca9377 hw1.1 target 0x05020001 chip_id 0x003821ff sub 11ad:08a6

[   15.925360] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: kconfig debug 0 debugfs 0 tracing 0 dfs 0 testmode 0

[   15.926021] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.TF.2.1-00021-QCARMSWP-1 api 6 features wowlan,ignore-otp crc32 42e41877

[   16.026200] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: board_file api 2 bmi_id N/A crc32 8aedfa4a

[   16.101025] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: unsupported HTC service id: 1536

[   16.120115] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: htt-ver 3.56 wmi-op 4 htt-op 3 cal otp max-sta 32 raw 0 hwcrypto 1

[   16.205083] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

```

Dieses Ergebnis kommt von einer gentoo-systemd-Installation. Hier habe ich eben den Kernel erst einmal bearbeitet,

um ath10k zu aktivieren, was ja offensichtlich geklappt hat.

Wenn ich ip link set dev wlp2s0 up

passiert gar nichts. Ergebnis: DOWN.

Wenn ich

iw dev wlp2s0 scan eingebe

kommt eine ewig lange Folge von Text, die ich hier gar nicht erst versuche, einzustellen,

weil ich befürchte, daß dann eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht und nichts geliefert ist.

Ergebnis danach: DOWN

Wie es unter Calculate damit aussieht, muß ich noch testen, aber heute nicht mehr, das mache ich dann morgen.

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Die Ausgabe von 'dmesg  | grep "ath10"' sieht doch schon gut aus. Bitte vergleiche sie trotzdem mit der Ausgabe unter Calculate Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich ip link set dev wlp2s0 up passiert gar nichts. Ergebnis: DOWN. 

 

Moment Mal! Deine Ausgabe oben zeigt ein UP  "<NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP>". Das "down" weiter hinten kannst Du vorerst ignorieren - wir wollen ja erst einmal die Hardware zum Laufen bekommen. Gib ein paar Mal 

```
ip link set dev wlp2s0 down 

ip link

ip link set dev wlp2s0 up

ip link
```

ein. Siehst Du, wie vorne das UP erscheint und verschwindet?

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich iw dev wlp2s0 scan eingebe kommt eine ewig lange Folge von Text

 

Was kommt denn da? Es sollte ungefähr so aussehen:

```
BSS 38:61:c4:70:0f:2f(on wlan0)

        TSF: 8803300750 usec (11d, 15:52:50)

        freq: 2462

        beacon interval: 100 TUs

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

        signal: -93.00 dBm

        last seen: 252 ms ago

        SSID: FRITZ!Box 7330

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

        DS Parameter set: channel 11

        Country: DE     Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

                Channels [1 - 13] @ 20 dBm

        ERP: <no flags>

        Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

        HT capabilities:

                Capabilities: 0x11ee

                        HT20/HT40

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

     ...

```

Pro WLAN Netz bekommst Du einen Datensatz. Wenn es mehrere WLAN-Router oder Access-Points in Deiner Umgebung gibt, kann die Ausgabe recht lang werden.

Suche in der Ausgabe mal Deinen eigenen Router (Feld: SSID). Dann schaue Dir die Daten zu Deinem eigenen Funknetz näher an. Ein paar der Daten wirst Du später brauchen. Interessant ist auch die Signalstärke (Feld: signal).

Falls Du den modprobe oder insmod Befehl zum Laden des WLAN Kernel-Moduls noch von Hand eingibst: ändere die Konfigurationsdateien, damit der WLAN-Treiber automatisch beim Booten des Kernels geladen wird. Prüfe, dass das funktioniert. Starte den Rechner neu und gib folgende Anweisungen ein:

```
ip link set dev wlp2s0 up

iw dev wlp2s0 scan
```

Dann muss wieder die Liste der WLAN Netze erscheinen.

Wenn das funktioniert, kannst Du anfangen, die Verbindung zu Deinem WLAN Router konfigurieren - aber erst dann!

----------

## ManfredB

Hier nun das Ergebnis von Calculate Linux:

```

dmesg | grep "ath10"

[   13.353291] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: pci irq msi oper_irq_mode 2 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

[   16.000931] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: qca9377 hw1.1 target 0x05020001 chip_id 0x003821ff sub 11ad:08a6

[   16.000937] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: kconfig debug 0 debugfs 0 tracing 0 dfs 0 testmode 0

[   16.002458] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.TF.2.1-00021-QCARMSWP-1 api 6 features wowlan,ignore-otp crc32 42e41877

[   16.170133] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: board_file api 2 bmi_id N/A crc32 8aedfa4a

[   16.765481] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   16.768272] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

[   16.768931] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: htt-ver 3.56 wmi-op 4 htt-op 3 cal otp max-sta 32 raw 0 hwcrypto 1

[   25.509484] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   25.512283] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

[   26.282885] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   26.285693] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

[   32.704692] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   32.707410] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

[   33.483776] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   33.486657] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

[   62.234047] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 118809

[   62.236919] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

```

Hier wurden mir nach der Installation alle vorhandenen WLAN-Angebote aus der Umgebung angezeigt.

Bei meiner musste ich einmal das Passwort eingeben, seitdem wird die Verbindung immer automatisch hergestellt.

Bei Sabayon und auch bei nicht auf gentoo basierenden Distributionen wird hier oder da auch

vor Einschaltung der Verbindung kwallet eingesetzt. Das heisst, daß erst nach Eingabe des Passwortes

die Verbindung steht.

Nur bei Mageia gab es ein Problem: sobald ich WLAN angeklickt habe, wurde auf ath10k_pci verwiesen.

Nach Installation der linux-firmware war dort das Problem behoben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe nun bei

iw dev wlp2s0 scan

aus den fast unzähligen Verbindungen meiner herausgefunden:

```

BSS 54:67:51:a1:04:cc(on wlp2s0)

        TSF: 112896081809 usec (1d, 07:21:36)

        freq: 2462

        beacon interval: 100 TUs

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

        signal: -39.00 dBm

        last seen: 4022 ms ago

        Information elements from Probe Response frame:

        SSID: UPC366FD53

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

        DS Parameter set: channel 11

        ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

        Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

        Country: EU     Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

                Channels [1 - 13] @ 20 dBm

        HT capabilities:

                Capabilities: 0x1ac

                        HT20

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        No DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

                HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

        HT operation:

                 * primary channel: 11

                 * secondary channel offset: no secondary

                 * STA channel width: 20 MHz

                 * RIFS: 0

                 * HT protection: no

                 * non-GF present: 0

                 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

                 * dual beacon: 0

                 * dual CTS protection: 0

                 * STBC beacon: 0

                 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

                 * PCO active: 0

                 * PCO phase: 0

        WPA:     * Version: 1

                 * Group cipher: TKIP

                 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

                 * Authentication suites: PSK

        RSN:     * Version: 1

                 * Group cipher: TKIP

                 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

                 * Authentication suites: PSK

                 * Capabilities: 1-PTKSA-RC 1-GTKSA-RC (0x0000)

        Extended capabilities:

                 * HT Information Exchange Supported

        BSS Load:

                 * station count: 0

                 * channel utilisation: 119/255

                 * available admission capacity: 31250 [*32us]

        WMM:     * Parameter version 1

                 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

                 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

                 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

                 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

        Extended capabilities:

                 * HT Information Exchange Supported

        Country: EU     Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

                Channels [1 - 13] @ 16 dBm

        WPS:     * Version: 1.0

                 * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

                 * Response Type: 3 (AP)

                 * UUID: c786c900-1dda-11b2-8601-e041a0aaef41

                 * Manufacturer: Ralink Technology, Corp.

                 * Model: Ralink Wireless Access Point

                 * Model Number: RT2860

                 * Serial Number: 12345678

                 * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

                 * Device name: RalinkAPS

                 * Config methods:

                 * RF Bands: 0x1

                 * Unknown TLV (0x1049, 6 bytes): 00 37 2a 00 01 20

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Die Ausgabe von ifconfig ist etwas schwer zu verstehen. Aber das DOWN das du meinst ist nicht das wlelches signalisiert das nichts geht, in den Klammern steht UP, was den Zustand des Interfaces beschreibt. Danach sollte iw ... scan diese latte an Text ausgeben welches prinzipiell anzeigt dass WLAN-Netze gefunden wurden. Es baut nicht direkt eine Verbindung auf.

----------

## mike155

Deine Hardware funktioniert jetzt. Du kannst jetzt anfangen, eine Verbindung zu Deinem WLAN Router und in Dein Heimnetz aufzubauen. Dazu sind mehrere Schritte notwendig

Dein Notebook muss sich in Dein WLAN-Netz einbuchen

Es muss eine verschlüsselte Verbindung ausgehandelt werden, typischersweise über WPA. Hier kommt wpa_supplicant ins Spiel

IP-Adressen, Routing-Einträge müssen konfiguriert werden. Weiterhin müssen mehrere Konfigurationsdateien (z.B. etc/resolv.conf) an Dein Netz angepasst werden. Hier kommt ein DHCP Client ins Spiel

Evtl. willst Du auch eine Personal Firewall installieren. Diesen Punkt werde ich hier nicht betrachten

Kurzum: es muss einiges getan werden. Es gibt mehrere Arten, wie Du das erreichen kannst

Von  Hand, in dem Du die entsprechenden Programme (iw, wpa_supplicant, dhclient) startest

Über Gentoo Konfigurationsdateien

Über ein GUI Tool wie NetworkManager

Welchen Weg möchtest Du gehen?

Du kannst Ja schon mal diese Seite lesen: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Wireless

----------

## ManfredB

Mich würde ein Programm wie NetworkManager interessieren,

vor allem, weil ich den von anderen Distributionen kenne.

wpa_supplicant.conf existiert schon.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Na dann auf:

```
emerge -av net-misc/networkmanager
```

Schau, dass das USE Flag "wifi" aktiviert ist...

Hier gibt's die Anleitung: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

----------

## ManfredB

Diese Anleitung mit dem networkmanager hatte ich auch schon gesehen,

aber diese vielen verschiedenen Alternativen haben bei mir keinen Erfolg.

Es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum es bei gentoo nicht funktioniert.

Dabei habe ich bis jetzt alles durchgeführt, was ich hier erfahren habe.

Vor allem, daß die WLAN-Zugänge, die ich von Sabayon und Calculate schon kenne,

werden hier erkannt, aber wie aktiviert?

Es muß sicherlich irgendein Programm noch geben, daß diese Übersicht

auch zum Nutzen bringt.

Da ich kein Programmierer bin, bleibe ich auf der Strecke.

Was ich alles bei Sabayon und Calculate schon getestet habe, um herauszufinden,

welches Programm es ist, das in der Taskleiste dieses Symbol erzeugt (wie ich es auf dem Smartphone,

wenn ich WLAN eingeschaltet habe, oben neben dem Symbol von Vodafone sehe).

Wenn ich dieses Symbol bei den genannten Distributionen anklicke, zeigt es mir alle vorhandenen Verbindungen an.

Klicke ich meine an, öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster, in das ich das Zugangs-Passwort eingeben muß.

Dann dreht sich das Symbol einen Moment im Kreis - plötzlich steht es still und die Verbindung ist da.

Je nach System ist das Symbol mal grün oder auch grau.

Aber es nicht zu erkennen, woher das Symbol kommt.

Allerdings besteht ein Bezug zu den Systemsettings5, dort findet man unter der Rubrik "Verbindungen"

die eingerichteten WLAN-Verbindungen, dort kann man zusätzliche Einstellungen vornehmen.

Wenn ich das herausfinden könnte, was dieses Taskleisten-Symbol verursacht,

wäre ich sicher schon einen Schritt weiter.

Aber woher soll ich diese Info erlangen?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Da du Systemsettings5 erwähnst scheinst du kde-plasma zu verwenden.

Für den NetworkManager gibt es für plasma folgendes frontend:

kde-plasma/plasma-nm

Im SystemTry von Plasma taucht dann ein icon mit folgenden Namen (sichtbar in den System tray settings):

"Networks"

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, das stimmt, plasma-nm.

Aber sobald es in der Taskleiste sitzt, finde ich darin nur oben links ein leeres Kästchen, daneben ein Flugzeug.

Klicke ich dann rechts oben in der Ecke diese beiden kleinen Symbole an, taucht Systemsettings/Network/Verbindungen auf.

Leider kann ich da keine Verbindung einrichten, denn der Punkt "Speichern" ist angegraut, das heisst also speichern geht nicht.

Nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Was ich erst nicht glauben wollte, ist nun doch eingetreten: WLAN funktioniert.

Wie ist es dazu gekommen?

Ich habe einfach noch ein paar Pakete installiert, u.a. nm-applet

net-vpn/networkmanager-openconnect net-vpn/networkmanager-openvpn.

Und schließlich habe ich folgenden Befehl eingegeben:

rc-update add NetworkManager default

Als ich das System neu gestartet habe, tauchte am rechten unteren Rand sofort eine Meldung auf:

Kabelverbindung hergestellt (sinngemäß)

Daraufhin habe ich das in der Taskleiste sitzende Symbol angeklickt und alle WLAN-Verbindungen aus der Umgebung gefunden,

meine auch.

Diese habe ich angeklickt, Passwort eingegeben, verbinden angeklickt, das hat geklappt.

Daraufhin habe ich die Kabelverbindung getrennt, um zu sehen, daß die WLAN-Verbindung tatsächlich funktioniert:

Jaaa - sie funktioniert.

Erfolg.

Tausend Dank allen, die hier mit großer Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit meine Fragen beantwortet und meine Unsicherheiten beseitigt haben.

Allen eine gute Zeit mit gentoo.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Und schließlich habe ich folgenden Befehl eingegeben:
> 
> ```
> rc-update add NetworkManager default
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm. Aber genau diese Anweisung steht doch im Abschnitt "Configuration / Service / OpenRC" von https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager...

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Gestern habe ich mit einer Neuinstallation von gentoo auf dem Notebook begonnen.

Das hat etwas länger gedauert, aber hat geklappt.

Grund: ich wollte einmal testen, wie es unter Ausschluss von qtwebengine gelingt, ein gut funktionierendes System aufzubauen.

Das hat auch funktioniert.

Doch nun zum hiesigen Thema;

Um WLAN einzurichten, brauchte ich deutlich weniger an Paketen als ich vorher eingerichtet hatte.

NetworkManager wurde bei der Installation gleich mitinstalliert.

Zusätzlich war nur noch plasma-nm notwendig.

Da NetworkManager in runlevel default liegt,

habe ich nach reboot sofort in der Taskleiste alle WLAN-Verbindungen angezeigt bekommen.

So einfach habe ich mir das in den Jahren zuvor nie vorstellen können.

Aber man kann alt werden wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu.

Ich bedanke mich deshalb noch einmal ganz herzlich für eure Unterstützung für einen so einfachen Prozess.

Ihr glaubt nicht, was das für eine Freude ist, kein Kabel und kein Smartphone mehr für Internet einzusetzen,

sondern wie bei anderen Distributionen WLAN vorzufinden.

Ich grüße euch ganz herzlich in Freude über das Gelingen.

Manfred

----------

